# I got my little girl!!!!!



## BlueHadeda

I was on team yellow, but desperately wanted another little girl (I have a boy, girl and another boy, and this was my last baby). Both me and my 8-year old daughter have been praying for a little girl so much, but I thought it was going to be a boy because why would I be so lucky as to have 2 of each. But by the grace of God, that's exactly what we got!!!! A week ago I went into labour and my previous c-section scars threaten to tear, so the c-sect was done immediately. I was 37+1 weeks. Baby arrived safe and sound and healthy, just absolutely perfect. She weighed 2.9kg. We're so much in love with her, I still can't get over the fact that I got my little girl. :cloud9: Thanx everyone for your support on here when I needed it. I hope you'll all get the gender you're praying for. :hugs:


----------



## JasperJoe

congratulations, you are a very lucky lady x


----------



## Hayley90

Yaaaay congratulations!!

Enjoy your lovely family. xxx


----------



## ravenmel

Yay for team pink


----------



## Mummy2B21

ahh thats fantasic and very lucky 2 of each congrats!! Whats her name hun xx


----------



## BlueHadeda

Thanx everyone! I still can't get over how lucky we are. It tears me up every time I look at her. Her name's Shani Christine. :kiss:


----------



## Missy86

Congrats


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats! May I ask if you used any special methods when ttc that resulted in the specific gender or did you just go with the flow? I would love 2 of each.


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congrats on your little lady :pink::flow:


----------



## BlueHadeda

hello_kitty said:


> Congrats! May I ask if you used any special methods when ttc that resulted in the specific gender or did you just go with the flow? I would love 2 of each.

Thanx! And yes, I planned the last 3 with the Shettles method. 3-5 Days before ovulation for the girls, and 2 days before ovulation for my 2nd boy.


----------



## oliviarose

Congratulations.... So glad you got what you were hoping for :)


----------

